# My babies



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Just adding water to the humidifiers


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thats gorgeous!! Nice stash brother!


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

By the looks of your smokes and stocked bar, it looks like you are all set!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks all

I work construction ,I hope things pickup this summer so I can get a bigger Cabinet humidor (one that match the bar) ,I'm out of room


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

My Father, CAO Brazilia, Padron Anny, LP's.....I like it! Very nice Eric!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Batista30 said:


> My Father, CAO Brazilia, Padron Anny, LP's.....I like it! Very nice Eric!


Veeral thankyou ,the good stuff is in the drawers


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

That is some serious cigar/drink station...I call it an Oasis!


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

WOW


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a full view of the bar


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Okay, I think I need that. Awesmoe facility there brother.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

May I please hangout with you!?!

Very nice! Did you build that?


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

jeepersjeep said:


> May I please hangout with you!?!
> 
> Very nice! Did you build that?


The Bar or the humidor, The answer to both is no I'm the worst Carpenter in the world. now metal I can work with.


----------



## jeepersjeep (Apr 27, 2011)

lukesparksoff said:


> The Bar or the humidor, The answer to both is no I'm the worst Carpenter in the world. now metal I can work with.


Same here. I'm always an inch too long. Then when I cut that inch, I'm an inch short.
Now metal is a different story. Pretty good with that stuff. Been wanting to build some Jeep stuff soon.
However is a very nice setup you got there! What time should I come over?:fear:


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

One day I'll have a place to hang out and smoke like that. For now I have to smoke by my tiny balcony in my studio. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hawaiian (Jan 24, 2011)

Very impressive. If I had a setup like that I'll never leave the house, lol


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice set up brother!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> Here is a full view of the bar


From this view the only thing I have in common with you are the big gigantic red plastic cups! LOL.:tease:


----------



## woodted (Jan 3, 2009)

I think we need to look in those drawers!?!:spider:


----------



## seank1 (Dec 23, 2010)

Damm... nice setup.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

if you see a red f150 speeding away dont check your stash for at least 15 min thanks


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Nice! I love the collection AND the full bar!


----------



## dragonhead08 (Feb 3, 2011)

CRAP! when you said bar I thought oh, one of those cabinet bars. I didnt know you have a BARRRR. 

oh,must see whats in the drawers now


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

woodted said:


> I think we need to look in those drawers!?!:spider:


+1

*chanting*
DRAWERS! DRAWERS! DRAWERS! DRAWERS!

I can only hope and aspire to have something half as awesome as you have in that room. Astounding.


----------



## sckfck (Mar 17, 2011)

WOW! One day I will be able to post pictures of an amazing stash like that.

Well done sir


----------



## cjcpro (Dec 25, 2010)

Very impressive set up... What kind of humidor is that?


----------



## jnewman33 (Mar 28, 2011)

Can I come live with you? I'll even mow the lawn!


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

That's a very welcoming sight! 
Outstanding setup!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

cjcpro said:


> Very impressive set up... What kind of humidor is that?


Tower of Power ,I was on the devil's site late and no one was biding on it so I place a $350 bid .Some Jackxxx ran me up to $450 in the last minute. I still saved allot of money.


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> Tower of Power ,I was on the devil's site late and no one was biding on it so I place a $350 bid .Some Jackxxx ran me up to $450 in the last minute. I still saved allot of money.


My wife turned on the computer this morning and this thread popped up ,she told me my numbers was incorrect. So I looked into it

Tower of Power ,I was on the devil's site late and no one was biding on it so I place a $250 bid .Some Jackxxx ran me up to $381 in the last minute. I still saved allot of money


----------



## APBTMarcel (Mar 9, 2011)

So only a 6 hour drive to Chicago........if I leave now.


----------



## cjcpro (Dec 25, 2010)

Is it hard to keep RH in those huge humidors?

What is your target humidity in there?


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice! Yes I wanna see the drawers too!!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

cjcpro said:


> Is it hard to keep RH in those huge humidors?
> 
> What is your target humidity in there?


2 lbs of beads ,and 2 Hydra LG Humidifiers keep the top and the bottom at 68%. The drawers are at 65%. I have to refill the LG's once a month


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> Here is a full view of the bar


Damn that's nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:high5:


----------



## cjcpro (Dec 25, 2010)

What beads do you rock in there?


----------



## chrisw17 (Jul 18, 2010)

Wow...awesome!


----------



## djangos (Mar 14, 2011)

Damn! Sweet!


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Pure sex right there!!!


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

cjcpro said:


> What beads do you rock in there?


ConservaGel Beads ,it's a really good product
ConservaGel - patented humidification for your priceless collectibles


----------



## cjcpro (Dec 25, 2010)

lukesparksoff said:


> ConservaGel Beads ,it's a really good product


Wow thats a great deal!

You have 65 or 70%?


----------



## lukesparksoff (Apr 21, 2010)

cjcpro said:


> Wow thats a great deal!
> 
> You have 65 or 70%?


65% (make sure you click on the 2 pouch option) or you would end up like me cutting the foot off my wife's pantyhose LOL.


----------

